# My own website: I am inspired by nature.



## dabolox (24 Oct 2010)

Hi guys, I do not know if this is the right forum to enter my post, but I just want to show you all my experience as an aquarist... 
After my aquarium "Antibodi" where I tried to reproduce an African habitat, I decided to create my own website!   

p.s. only one article is in english language... but there are many photos   
I hope you enjoy it. Thanks... 

Regards, 
Stefano (nickname: Dabolox).


----------



## dabolox (24 Oct 2010)

http://iaminspiredbynature.weebly.com/


----------



## flygja (26 Oct 2010)

I love that natural background that you created!


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Oct 2010)

I love the tank on the Basil page, very well done!


----------



## BigTom (26 Oct 2010)

Excellent underwater footage I thought.


----------



## gabriel.basso (26 Oct 2010)

What great scapes you built there Stefano! Basil and Antibodi impressed me. I'm inspired by your tanks, congratulations!

cheers
Gabriel Basso


----------



## Brenmuk (27 Oct 2010)

Hi Stefano, What a fantastic website. You have paid great attention to detail and you put alot of effort into your aquascapes especially the background. My Italian is very basic but I was able to follow most of it.

'Che un sito fantastico. Lei ha grande attenzione per i dettagli e mettere un sacco di fatica nel tuo aquascapes soprattutto lo sfondo.'


----------



## ghostsword (27 Oct 2010)

dabolox said:
			
		

> http://iaminspiredbynature.weebly.com/



Great site. I found inspirational the build of the wall.  I will try to build a column using the technique, sand and polyurethane, with some sticks and rocks on it.


----------



## basil (28 Oct 2010)

Very nice tanks all of them and inspirational too....


----------



## dabolox (28 Oct 2010)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your comments.   

Grazie Brenmuk , your italian is ok!


----------

